# how do i access intranet through internet.



## tanmoyrath (Sep 23, 2008)

i have my own intranet with many webservers liinked.how do i access my intranet from a remote location through a internet connection.pls help im using inmarsat for the internet connection.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Is this a company network? Please detail the entire network topology, including the make/model of any modems, routers, gateways, and firewall devices.


----------

